# vents



## thomasssss (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys and gals 
Just got a quick question about vents ive been looking at all the pics of peoples enclosures and i think i want to use the little round ones can i get them at bunnings?. Also should i place the hot side vents up the top or the bottom ? same with the cool end vents the enclosure dimensions are 1100mm L+ 500mm D+ 500mm H . 
cheers Thomas


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 25, 2012)

Go have a look cause every bunnings depending on state will sell different ones but I got round ones from bunnings. Vent placement sounds about right


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 25, 2012)

Most bunnings and larger chains have a good range to choose from have a good look and see. I have use different ones for different cages and been happy.


----------



## Wama.CP (Mar 25, 2012)

Just drill a few holes ....ain't nothing going to escape 8)


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 25, 2012)

Wama1 said:


> Just drill a few holes ....ain't nothing going to escape 8)


i was going to do that but its starting to come along alright so i thought the little round vents would look better i think its the sink strainer type im thinking of?. Should i place my hot end vent at the top or bottom same with the cool end thanks for everyones advice cheers thomas


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

Hot end vent up high, just down from the top and the cool end vent down low . Works for me

What are you using to heat it ? Cord or globe/ceramic


----------



## browny (Mar 25, 2012)

depends on what size vents your after, Bunnings sell the little round ones (40mm vent using a 28mm hole) they're a pair for $2 white or black.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 25, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Hot end vent up high, just down from the top and the cool end vent down low . Works for me
> 
> What are you using to heat it ? Cord or globe/ceramic


cheers jax im going to use a ceramic heat emitter and to browny not real sure what size i want what ever i come across really but not really big ones im thinking maybe 3 or 4 little round ones each side so 8 all up do you think that will be enough ventilation or should i add a few more


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 25, 2012)

Another option that I like to use is these sink strainers that you can pick up from most hardware stores, you can use a couple of screws to hold them in place and feel very safe knowing they wont budge.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

If using small ones, space them so you can add more if needed, make sure they're very secure as than can be pushed out from the inside if you have the 'face' on the outside, but small screws and paint fixes that

I've used the sink strainers too and they work a treat, the bonus is that if you use silver screws, there is no need to paint them


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 25, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Another option that I like to use is these sink strainers that you can pick up from most hardware stores, you can use a couple of screws to hold them in place and feel very safe knowing they wont budge.


cheers there the ones i was thinking of and ill keep that in mind jax im going to make a back ground but am going to leave a section around the top bare so i can add a few more if need be do you think i will need more then 4 either side with the dimensions i mentioned above also i live at coffs harbour nsw to give you a rough idea of my climate cheers again thomas


----------



## browny (Mar 25, 2012)

at $2 a pair I just bought enough to have 1 each side for each vent hole so they look good from both sides and no chance of them being pushed out, liquid nails helps with that too lol.


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get some "nice" vents? 
Bunnings range doesn't cut it anymore, need something up-market.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

I use the stainless steel sink strainers also Mister snakes. They are really secure and strangely enough, look good.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2012)

Tit4n said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some "nice" vents?
> Bunnings range doesn't cut it anymore, need something up-market.



Tiffany's do a nice line of vents in platinum.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 28, 2012)

They're great aren't they, I think they look pretty classy too. I never really felt comfortable with the small round plastic vents, had a few pop out years ago.

Give them a try Tit4n.


----------



## Tit4n (Mar 28, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Tiffany's do a nice line of vents in platinum.




If its for a simple knock up enclosure i would use toilet drain vents as it wouldnt bother me. Im building a display enclosure however which will be sitting in my lounge room. So don't want to cut the quality by sticking something cheap looking on it.

Good sense of humor though, 5 points.


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Hot end vent up high, just down from the top and the cool end vent down low .



No way!! - That way, (because hot air raises) you won't get the warmth to travel far down enough to warm the slate/rock of the basking area.

Hot area vent, should be lower.

Here's a graphic that explains how and why:
View attachment 250808
(not sure why this image doesn't show a preview?)



And here is an example, a graphic I made, showing how/why should NOT do it:


The hot air is lost straight away, out of the vent, it doesn't even reach the bottom!
For a terrestrial/desert snake that doesn't climb, I use a slate for the basking area. It's a natural stone and these pythons prefer the hot air coming from the top as the sun would, to warm the sand/rocks...


----------

